# Mutant picked up Johnnie Jackson



## mikeystrong (Jan 29, 2014)

Didnt know Johnnie Jackson was with Mutant.


IFBB Pro Johnnie Jackson - Offseason Chest Annihilation - YouTube


----------



## gobot (Jan 29, 2014)

I've always liked Jackson.  Seems like a pretty cool cat.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 30, 2014)

Love Johnny he's a beast


----------



## mikeystrong (Jan 30, 2014)

Ya just a THICK dude.


----------



## Alinshop (Jan 31, 2014)

mikeystrong said:


> Ya just a THICK dude.




Ya, Johnny is a complete Mutant!


----------



## mk19 (Jan 31, 2014)

mutant traps and thickness overall is sick


----------

